# Miamigo.pdf



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

*File Name*: miamigo.pdf
*File Submitter*: Ordie69
*File Submitted*: 15 Sep 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

This is the Mi Amigo PFS shape. Enjoy.

Click here to download this file


----------



## nanodax (Feb 5, 2011)

good evening,
thank you for this good slingshot, i've made two of it, one for bbs and another for hex nuts.your miamigo is confortable and accurate for me who like really the style pfs.


----------

